# Thrush, ovulating & eggs



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have been on antibiotics to clear up an infection. Had my monitoring cycle today, pre-ivf, and I ovulated Saturday or Sunday. 

Anyway, a quick check of my cervical fluid tonight, I have seem to have developed thrush (unless my cervical fluid has gone from hostile to completely impermeable). Not a surprise considering the number of antibiotics I have taken recently. 

Do any of you know whether the thrush once pill impact egg quality. Because I am about to go through IVF, I am worried that taking something now will impact eggs in 2 months.


Thanks,


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi dee dee 

I did read somewhere that they prefer you to do the pessaries   but I can't remember why and whether that was just during treatment.....sorry I can't be more exact....you could try pessaries first, plenty of probiotics and good live natural yoghurt. hope you feel better soon  

Grey xx


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Greyhoundgal,

Since I am not pregnant (unless we hit the spot last night), I ended up taking the tablet. Infection was gone within 24 hours. No idea whether it will impact egg quality or not... Just hoping I don't have to take a 3rd dose of antibiotics for ureaplasma.  

xx


----------

